# used motor oil in dieselfuel/sunflower



## Bser (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm about to buy a centrifuge to clarify/filter the soybean oil. In the meantime I'd like to process used motor oil to put in the mix.What percentage can I add? How can that be determined? I also have access to used ATF and used,stale gas..............how can they be used to create a diesel substitute?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I know some fellows over at Mercedesshop.com who use waste oil in their old indirect injection engines. I seem to remember some using as much as 10%.

This subject always gets lots of sparks flying though. It stands to reason that there are risks to the injection pump. Can't say for sure how great without knowing the makeup of the used oil.

I would not personally do it unless it was an emergency...unless I had an engine I did not care about (fat chance!).

edit: forgot to mention - I have also seen guys cut straight veg oil with 10% gasoline. Kero is used to cut diesel in the winter. I am not familiar with cutting dino diesel with gasoline.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is a site that might interest you. www.oilcrusher.5u.com/ 
As tarbe said, I am looking at the cutting veggie oil with regular gas and this is what this link is about. Best down to earth link I have found. 
I talked to this guy once and he had a lot to say in a hurry but I have lost his number and can't get through to him on the site. 
He cuts sunflower oil with 10 to 15% gas according to the temp., when he is using it. The warmer the less he uses. And the colder the more. 
This guy gets down into the science part of it about breaking down mollecules etc., that are over my head. Way over my head but you can still understand what he says, if that makes any sense. 

What kind of press do you have and if you don't mine, cost/and where you got it from.
How is it working,,. OK/good/great????? 

Good luck.
Dennis


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

The current issue of FARM SHOW (Vol 32, #4) has two articles on converting used crank case oil into biofuel. Essentially it is allowed to settle out then poured into a processor where it is adequately filtered (including one with a magnet) before being mixed with diesel. One runs 1/3 diesel/used oil. One article notes you may want to start out with 10% used, filtered oil and then increase its percentage.

I have heard of service stations which do oil chances simply letting it settle then pouring off oil part directly into their diesel storage tanks.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

The best procedure I've read about so far uses 10-20% of used motor oil added to veg oil before it is reacted to make biodiesel. The transesterfacation process and subsequent washing steps clean the used motor oil of acids and metal particles that cause engine harm.

The most important thing to remember is that the motor oil is going to increase the viscosity of the fuel, and biodiesel is already more viscous than petro-diesel. Just don't use too much.
Michael


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I doubt you would have much of a viscosity problem with used motor oil as it is designed to stay in a fluid state even at cold temperatures.

I have a friend who runs WVO. He varies it according to the temperature/time of year. During winter he may run 80/20 diesel/WVO. During summer 20/80. Averages about 50/50 throughout the year. When doing dozer work he was running 100% WVO on his refills once the dozer was warmed up. Before shutting down he would add a couple of gallons of diesel. His WVO was a bit dark. Another friend came by while I was there and showed off a jar of his and it looked just like new oil and probably could have been used in cooking.


----------

